# Welcome to Petsmart, my name is Andrew...



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

No it's not, it's your ol' buddy Mike! But look what I found tonight in the Petsmart parking lot!










I can wreak a lot of havoc with this baby, I wonder how many water changes I can do before they catch on... 

and I'm a manager! no heater, no 2.5 gallon tank, no betta for you!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Dayum. 
Wreak some havoc, mate.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Only if the store is a bad one lol. My PetSmart and PetCo are fantastic so I'd never do something like that lol.


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris (Nov 22, 2014)

Mike you are too funny, I say go for it


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

So evil but so genius! Use that baby!


----------



## BettaNAlpha (Nov 30, 2014)

Make justice for poorly kept bettas! Hopefully you don't get caught by the actual manager. What be even nicer is if it was cashier because any person that was buying a betta with a super small tank, you could be like sorry they don't fit in there they need a bigger tank. Then they could be like but it says betta bowl/tank? Sorry to break it to you, but big stores like us feed you little proportional sizes of lies so you believe just to come back the next day and get another betta.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

DOOOOO IIIITTTTTT! Force some knowledge down people's throats! Try fixing some bad employees too. "You! Get off your phone and change the bettas water." "But it was done a few days ago" "Well do it again! And make sure the water is room temp and dechlorinated!!"


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

That's funny. What would suck is if 'Andrew' had just gotten fired...you showing up with that on might go badly, and you may never be allowed back in. It's tempting, but I would have to restrain myself. A LOT!


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Image saved, I'm going to print one out. TY Andrew for adding more fun to the hobby!


----------



## Wallawoo (Oct 17, 2014)

Excellent find Mike, you could sure have a lot of fun with that.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

NICE. DOOOO EETT. But do it at a store in a different city that you never go to xD 

Do they have uniforms?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Tress said:


> But do it at a store in a different city that you never go to xD


Oddly enough I have a "get out of jail free card" where this particular Petsmart is located. My cousin is district judge. All I need is my one phone call...

I wonder what my employee discount is? PM me your shopping lists!!!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

if you do this, which i think you should please keep us updated. and my local petco is awsome, they let me come in when ever i want and clean the betta cups.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and send me all the tanks and bettas!!!!!!!!! lol (im gonna have 29 by the end of the week maybe more you never no lol)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually they have specific cards for the discounts, you can't just show your name tag, there's a number or card. That goes for pretty much any store; wal-mart (I used to work there), PetCo, Wal-greens, anything


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd love some prime and a test kit <3


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

omg mike I cannot wait to hear the stories of you using this!


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

If ever a vid was needed this is it. If you get questioned by employees tell them corporate sent you down, and you work out of the regional office. You so sound like the person who could pull this off, great things can come from this!

***Edit To Add***

Get a pic of the back, and a size on it please. I work in the printing industry, know how to do many things, most of which I won't go into detail with. :twisted:


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I found this on ebay to complete the look, it's shame that it's an XXXL. I'm willing to go on a Robert DiNiro, Raging Bull style weight gain and beefcake myself up so I can fit in it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lands-End-PetSmart-Yellow-Button-Down-Staff-Dress-Shirt-3XL-19-Oxford-XXXL-/191452427367?pt=US_Men_s_Dress_Shirts&hash=item2c93743467

Not much to see on the back. I think Andy was a little disgruntled and probably ripped his name tag off in a fit of rage after being reprimanded by corporate and threw it in the parking lot, where in a final act of defiance he backed over it with his car repeatedly.

It measures 3.25"x 1.75".


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

you do this im so following.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

lolxD that's great! Doooo it!


----------



## Fishgirl9 (Jan 4, 2015)

My Petsmart where I bought Data was awsome. They flat refused to sell goldfish to some kids because they did not have a big enough tank, and they put there Bettas on the otherside of the fish department near the big tanks so they can ceatch people who are buying betta. 
They offreed to have me return my betta bowl even thought it was used so I could get Data a real tank. They have very clean betta cups too, they change them.

But you tottaly should do that Mike. Take video, photos, and go save some betta!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh my, I wonder if Andrew has noticed it's absence yet? I see a potential problem though, if you go to a PetSmart where people actually know Andrew, I think they'll notice you're not him.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Simply returning Andrews lost property not an option?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Apparently not.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

That is a good point. I'm embarrassed to say that I hadn't though of that. Hopefully Andrew has not gotten into trouble for loosing it.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Would or could this be a case of paying it forward which is so popular now ? Not in the sense of money wise, unless Andrew needs to pay for another ID to be made, but in the sense of doing a good deed. I say return it an perhaps good Karma will come to you Mike


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I guess I should but I've already made so many friends at my new job.
We are getting together at TGI Fridays after work tomorrow night and I'm scheduled to give a training seminar on Thursday. 

I just can't give it back now, I love it here.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

MikeG14 said:


> I guess I should but I've already made so many friends at my new job.
> We are getting together at TGI Fridays after work tomorrow night and I'm scheduled to give a training seminar on Thursday.
> 
> I just can't give it back now, I love it here.


are you really doing it?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Well then looks like you made your own good Karma  Good luck with the training seminar ;-) :lol:


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

oh my this is AWSOME but not awsome. but please keep use updated.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I wonder if.

Andrew lost his ID because he was swamped in December. Christmas and the Boxing week sales were brutal on my friend who manages my lfs.

Andrew would have been mighty happy when a customer returned his ID then gave said customer a major discount or freebee. Always good to be on a first name basis with the local lfs manager.

Andrew loves fish just like the rest of us and worked hard to become the manager.

Andrew works for a hard butt general manager that gives him a major beat down over lost ID of a manager. 

Andrew wishes a customer with a sense of right and wrong found the card rather than one that thinks he has a sense of humor and an family member that can get him off cuz he is a judge for what is essentially a crime abeit a misdemeanor.

Andrew has some good Karma coming his way. 

Do the right thing Mike. Take back the card, make Andrew happy, make a new friend. So easy.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

logisticsguy said:


> Do the right thing Mike. Take back the card, make Andrew happy, make a new friend. So easy.


Andrew is a lousy manager and if you saw the conditions he keeps the fish in his store in you'd be less sympathetic.

If you want some pictures of how this guy runs his store, I'd be happy to post some.

If there is such a thing as Karma, he's coming back as a betta in a cold, dirty cup in a Petsmart next to a landfill in suburban Philadelphia.

I'll give it back, but by the time I'm finished sayin' what I gotta say to Andrew, we ain't gonna be friends.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

wait im confused did you really do it?

and yeah pics

would be great!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

This Andrew guy is starting to bug me even though I havnt met him :/ keep up the good work! Maybe someone might get a new job as manager XD!!!??? Will you be returning the tag? Fix up what's wrong and then you should give it back haha!


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

THIS IS THE BEST THREAD EVER! I just read everything and wow, way to go! XD


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

MikeG14 said:


> Andrew is a lousy manager and if you saw the conditions he keeps the fish in his store in you'd be less sympathetic.
> 
> If you want some pictures of how this guy runs his store, I'd be happy to post some.
> 
> ...


If you really want to do what's right eBay that card, with the proceeds going to animal welfare. You really have a way with words, and the quoted bit above is a good start to what could be an auction that's a benefit to all animals.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Haha what fun i am liking this save those bettad mike!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Tolak said:


> If you really want to do what's right eBay that card, with the proceeds going to animal welfare.


Interesting.
I have some ideas about that and can elaborate when I get home from work.

In the meantime, does anybody wanna go on a road trip with me and take this thing to Mordor and chuck it into a volcano? 

I got room for 8 more, it's gonna be great. We can stop at a Waffle House for second breakfast, my treat!

Precious...?


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm confused. Is this just a plastic nametag, or is it a swipe card?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

givemethatfish said:


> I'm confused. Is this just a plastic nametag, or is it a swipe card?


Just a name tag with a piece of metal on the back.

I think I see some writing, could be Elvish...


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd be careful if it's elvish. Elves can be tricksy . . .


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm down, lets go to mordor!>:] lol


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> I'm down, lets go to mordor!>:] lol












**COUGH* ...I mean Petsmart.
*
(Sorry, sorry. I had to do it!)


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

lmfaoxD!


----------

